# Lib Tech C2 BTX vs C3 btx



## LukeRyan (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a 2012 Lib Tech TRS and it's freakin' awesome. Like you, I stay mostly on trails, don't really hit the park at all yet but still like hitting small natural jumps on trail here and there. I too am on the east coast and I have to say that I love this board. It handles anything I throw at it and I'm probably replacing my Rome 390 Boss bindings with either Union Atlas' or Force's. When it comes to C3 BTX vs. C2 BTX vs. EC2...all I know is that I have C2 BTX which is camber underneath the bindings and rocker in the middle which allows my board to be springy underneath the bindings for some added flex (camber) while still allowing for my stick to gain nice speed when I wanna bomb down (rocker). I highly suggest this board and hope you got something out of this post. I know that I did extensive research on this forum before buying my gear and with the help of others I knew I was ready to make the big purchase and everything has worked out amazing thus far.


----------



## LukeRyan (Jan 12, 2012)

think this might help btw.

Snowboard Technology – Lib Tech


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Napoleon said:


> I don't ride park, stay on trails and don't get into the trees,


This statement...



Napoleon said:


> I prefer an all mountain board that can kind of "do it all."


...and this statement kind of contradict one another. 

Sounds like you want something to handle the icey trails of the east coast. I was in a similar situation, I wanted something that would grip the ice be fun on natural kickers and terrain with a decent amount of pop. I decided to go with the Hot Knife (C3). I think your best bet is something with C2 or C3. C3 will be more unforgiving as it is an over camber profile.


----------



## Napoleon (Feb 27, 2013)

Lucky... sorry I didn't explain further! Oops. I say do it all because I would like to attempt the park at one point so having a board that could do that would be good. That being said, it would be a rare occassion, but I'd like the possibility open. Next season I want to try to work on hitting natural features and maybe a couple very small jumps.

How much different does the C2 and C3 ride? They both have rocker between feet and camber under foot.


----------



## LukeRyan (Jan 12, 2012)

Napoleon said:


> Lucky... sorry I didn't explain further! Oops. I say do it all because I would like to attempt the park at one point so having a board that could do that would be good. That being said, it would be a rare occassion, but I'd like the possibility open. Next season I want to try to work on hitting natural features and maybe a couple very small jumps.
> 
> How much different does the C2 and C3 ride? They both have rocker between feet and camber under foot.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Snowboard Technology – Lib Tech

Check this out. It will explain everything. Also check this sticky out from this forum. Really helpful tool as well. 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/37496-rocker-camber-everything-between.html


----------



## Napoleon (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the information. I wish there was somewhere local that demoed Lib Techs!! I am taking a day off work to head to Camelback (PA) Friday because a shop nearby had a Skate Banana to demo. Just wish they had something with C2 and C3 to compare with! I love the idea of a camber dominant board (C3), but something tells me that the C2 is more functional in terms of being able to do more. Maybe I'm wrong? 

Anyone know of places in PA or NY that demo Lib Tech's? Would love to try to demo before the end of the season (sad that its already almost over).


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Pretty hard to find a Lib demo out here... Pretty much, C3 has the most grip, then C2, then EC2. EC2 has more float, then C2, then C3. I've had a C2 board and it has plenty of hold, so unless you want a board that will be better at gripping ice on blacks/double blacks, I think the C3 would be overkill. I ride my C2 board anywhere, no issues. Check out the GNU website as well, they are made by the same company as Lib and have same tech. The Riders Choice sounds like a good fit, and has a few more high end features compared to the Lib TRS.


----------



## Napoleon (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah, the more I read and the more videos I watch (thanks youtube), the more I am leaning to the C2 btx. 

Here is another question that I've yet to get a good answer for... board size!!! I'm a wrestler, so I weigh a lot for my height (a lot of muscle mass) so I'm 5'4 but weigh 172 lbs. Sizing charts often go by weight, but because I'm on the shorter side the charts put me with boards that are to the top of my head! My current board was a beginner board (K2 brigade) that we just sized based on wanting it to come to my chin; its a 147 which was good to learn on, but definitely need something bigger. I was thinking I should get something between a 151 and 154? Or do you think because of my weight that I need to go bigger, regardless of height?


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

A traditional camber board has a basic shape that looks like a frown. When you step on the board it flattens out and focuses the pressure points under your feet. Camber tends to be real stable at high speeds and has a solid predictable feel, but you'll find it fairly unforgiving and it'll do things like catch edges real easy. Rocker is the opposite of this, but adds a lot of flexibility (I don't mean *actual* flex) and playfulness among other things. Rocker seeks to put the pressure back between your feet ("where it should be") and makes turning much easier. This with Magnetraction is a great combo and the MTX helps get back some of that lost edge hold from the rocker. Hybrids are a mix and the best of both, obvz. Read those threads. It's hard to understand at first but it makes sense and explains it better than I care to right now.

Basically, C3 is a camber-dominant board... which means the camber is far more pronounced and is the dominant shape in the board's profile. The rocker is subtle and in between the feet. C2 is an aggressive hybrid design that'll do everything well. That Lib Tech page is really good for explaining their different profiles once you can wrap your head around it. It makes more sense once you ride a couple of their boards for a while too.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Check gnu for other cam rock mag options, rider choice is prob a good all alround board...it is also asymetrical and have models with regular mag grippy and mellow mag...grippy but no grippy. About the banana, c2 and c3. banana is for butter jib flat land stuff, c2btx is bias toward more nimbleness/agile with the rocker (with less rocker than the banana) and c3btx has more of the traditional cambered feel with a bit more re-coil/pop more stability at blasting carves...but in my experience its more of the rider than the board. The c3 is in response to folks that grew up with camber, then went through the banana phase and the hybrid thing but want to get back to more of the camber feel and have no issues with catching edges.


----------



## Cyfer (Feb 7, 2013)

Maybe I can help a little bit since I've got experience on two Lib-Tech boards that are very different when it comes to camber and profiles and I love both boards but for different reasons. Living and riding on the east coast normally I can give you some insight into how both boards react. 

Lib-Tech Skate Banana 159 BTX; this is my normal park board and I've been riding this one the longest. The camber profile on this particular board is rocker. It turns more from the middle of the board and underneath your feet. It profile allows it to be Catch Free and feels loose and playful on a variety of snow. The Magne-Traction edges make up for the rocker profile loose edge feel on other boards. The greatest benefit that these edges give you is you can ride them de-tuned and no need to sharpen them as much even in icy conditions. The rocker camber has a lot of benefits being loose and forgiving but also has a few weaknesses too. At high speed the loose feel can make it feel like it squirms. But the edges keep it in line. The Ollie power suffers due to the reversed camber and it can make for slightly looped out landings if you don't stomp it. But for the most part this is one of my favorite boards I've owned. 

Lib-Tech TRS 162 C2 Power Banana, this board is a hybrid camber and much stiffer than SB. It powers down steeps and eats up chop and powder like a rabid animal. For hitting jumps the stiffer board with the hybrid profile makes this board a lot more snappy and sure footed when it stomps jumps. The Magne-Traction edges make short work of ice and packed powder and makes turning almost too easy. This board likes to go fast and go bigger, I've never Ollied higher and been able to stomp everything easier. Charges big lines and never feels like its out of it element in any type of condition. But that said the TRS has its weaknesses, slight but they are there. The hybrid camber or C2 loses that catch free feel the BTX has. The board is stiffer and has a less playful feel, not to mention it suffers at slower speeds. It wants to charge, so when you try to ride at slower more subdued speeds it feels catchy. The hybrid camber feels more like its a combo of turning from your tips and tails along with under your feet and a suspect that's why at slower speed it suffers. For all mountain riding this board never ceases to amaze me, but you have to be willing to ride at speed to enjoy it. 

I like both boards but if I had to choose just one I'd use The BTX Skate Banana. The catch free edges, floaty feel, playful profile, and almost too easy riding, makes it an easy choice. I've ridden this board in park and pow and it never felt out if its element. At high speed it suffers and I've got to load up the tail for an Ollie more aggressively and stomp out my landings aggressively to keep from washing out, but still I find the BTX the better of the two. I'd rather not catch an edge over the aggressive speeds and hair pin turning the TRS gives me. These are only my opinions and if anyone else feels differently then that's yours. I'm a fan of Lib-Tech and I'm not bashing either board.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Napoleon said:


> Yeah, the more I read and the more videos I watch (thanks youtube), the more I am leaning to the C2 btx.
> 
> Here is another question that I've yet to get a good answer for... board size!!! I'm a wrestler, so I weigh a lot for my height (a lot of muscle mass) so I'm 5'4 but weigh 172 lbs. Sizing charts often go by weight, but because I'm on the shorter side the charts put me with boards that are to the top of my head! My current board was a beginner board (K2 brigade) that we just sized based on wanting it to come to my chin; its a 147 which was good to learn on, but definitely need something bigger. I was thinking I should get something between a 151 and 154? Or do you think because of my weight that I need to go bigger, regardless of height?


You should be fine 151 - 154.


----------



## Napoleon (Feb 27, 2013)

Cyfer,

I don't ride the park (yet). I want to try eventually, but right now I find myself around the rest of the mountain and attempting to hit small natural features for air (albeit small air... only doing this 3 years, give me time). 

Probably heading over to Camelback tomorrow to demo a Skate Banana... either that or just heading up to Hunter for the day. Can't decide if I want better mountain and no demo or lesser mountain but get to try out a Skate Banana  Oh the tough decisions in life :laugh:


----------



## LukeRyan (Jan 12, 2012)

Let's put it this way, I am 6'2" and about 170 lbs and I'm using a 157 cm TRS. I know that for my height I could've gone with a longer board but I know that size of the board has to do more with weight than anything and I wanted a slightly smaller board for my size just because I wanted the added flex so I can have more of an all-around board than just a heavy charger with some pop. The 157 is working out great for me btw. Hope that helps. And a couple of cm doesn't make that big of a difference!!


----------



## slapandslide (Dec 20, 2014)

I got the hot knife which has c3 btx; camber dominant with slight rocker in the middle. I wanted a park board that could handle all mountain as well. I'm a east coast rider as well, you think the c3 with the camber dominant is still good for park? I'm getting worried it's too stiff and the camber dominant won't be good for jumping as it's more catchy. Any insight would help


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I don't think Hot Knife is a park board but more of a freeride speed hungry slayer... It may be too stiff for jibbing but as a jump board I prefer stiff boards and more camber/C3--you get that added boost of jumps and stabilty on landings. I generally do not catch edges on jumps or landings so this probably is not an issue unless you are like doing a ton of speed checks or something. Maybe look for something a bit softer if you are wanting to hit park, there are cheaper options for this as well.


----------



## kdirt (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a skate banana and a travis rice pro. From what your telling me I would not get a skate banana unless you want to progress into park riding and having all around fun on the hill. The T Rice might be a good option for you if you want to simply bomb, carve and dominant all terrain. The only thing I wouldn't suggest this board for is jibbing and doing butters, but this is mainly a big air/bombing board. I rode a TRS for a run but quickly got off it as its too narrow for my feet, but it's like the Rice just slightly more playful. 

I really want to try the Attack Bannana next but haven't heard enough good about it to fork out 400 or so bucks for it.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I have owned and ridden:

TRice HP
Banana Magic
TRS C2
TRS XC2
Hot Knife
Attack Banana
Skate Banana
Darker Series

Easily my favourite profile is XC2 as a one board solution.
I recommend the OP get the current TRS.


----------



## fastaction (Nov 27, 2014)

im also 5'4 in height and 145-150lbs. I ride at around 152 and 154 being very stable. Ive also got a 156, and 159 PYL ill be testing out soon. So I would venture with ur extra weight u should be riding the 156-159cm


----------

